# Poll: peeling carrots?



## Pogo

I've never even heard of this but the statement was boldly made that "most people peel their carrots".
Let's find out.

Note for the guys: "Peel" not "wax".


----------



## ChrisL

You see that rough looking stuff on the outside, and the little "hairs?"  That is called the "skin."


----------



## Pogo

ChrisL said:


> You see that rough looking stuff on the outside, and the little "hairs?"  That is called the "skin."



Dat ain't no "skin".  Skin is a separate entity that can be separated from the body.

Hairs get shaved, not "peeled".

These are "skins", although not completely separated:





​What you're calling "rough looking stuff" is simply the natural texture.  I think what you're talking about here is a hand version of turning carrots on a lathe into "baby" carrots.  You're just _smoothing_ them, not skinning them.

Not that that should affect the poll question, which could read, "do you 'peel' or shave carrots"...


----------



## G.T.

I peel my carrots. But as an aside, why did the internet make everyone such a hoity toity fuckin food expert/critic? Bo0o0o. Know whats tasty? Kraft mac and cheese mudda sukka


----------



## Pogo

G.T. said:


> I peel my carrots. But as an aside, why did the internet make everyone such a hoity toity fuckin food expert/critic? Bo0o0o. Know whats tasty? Kraft mac and cheese mudda sukka




Meh -- it's just here because _somebody _made the claim "most people peel their carrots".  I never even heard of the concept.

But since you bring it up ---- do you peel your mac and cheese?


----------



## ChrisL

Pogo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You see that rough looking stuff on the outside, and the little "hairs?"  That is called the "skin."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dat ain't no "skin".  Skin is a separate entity that can be separated from the body.
> 
> Hairs get shaved, not "peeled".
> 
> These are "skins", although not completely separated:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​What you're calling "rough looking stuff" is simply the natural texture.  I think what you're talking about here is a hand version of turning carrots on a lathe into "baby" carrots.  You're just _smoothing_ them, not skinning them.
> 
> Not that that should affect the poll question, which could read, "do you 'peel' or shave carrots"...
Click to expand...


It is still a skin.  It is just a thin skin.  It is a skin on the outside of the carrot to protect it, like anything else, sweetie.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Pogo said:


> I've never even heard of this but the statement was boldly made that "most people peel their carrots".
> Let's find out.
> 
> Note for the guys: "Peel" not "wax".




I'm not into waxed carrots, waxed beans on the other hand


----------



## G.T.

Pogo said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I peel my carrots. But as an aside, why did the internet make everyone such a hoity toity fuckin food expert/critic? Bo0o0o. Know whats tasty? Kraft mac and cheese mudda sukka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meh -- it's just here because _somebody _made the claim "most people peel their carrots".  I never even heard of the concept.
> 
> But since you bring it up ---- do you peel your mac and cheese?
Click to expand...

I can tell you why I do it. The cracks and crevices maintain their dirt after washing. And me personally? Im not a Grettel about a little speck of dirt, but when you're feeding others its a lil less presentable. Also dirt can hold pesticides perhaps, albeit Im not about to study that part and determine if its fact...not even a simple google.


----------



## ChrisL

WillHaftawaite said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never even heard of this but the statement was boldly made that "most people peel their carrots".
> Let's find out.
> 
> Note for the guys: "Peel" not "wax".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not into waxed carrots, waxed beans on the other hand
Click to expand...


Do you peel or not peel your carrots?  Vote now!


----------



## G.T.

Im glad I was circumsized, as an aside, because I heard you have to peel your carrot intrusively if not for every shower and crap.

I like my shittake free of obstruction, buttered not lubed.


----------



## Hugo Furst

ChrisL said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never even heard of this but the statement was boldly made that "most people peel their carrots".
> Let's find out.
> 
> Note for the guys: "Peel" not "wax".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not into waxed carrots, waxed beans on the other hand
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you peel or not peel your carrots?  Vote now!
Click to expand...


I did vote


----------



## BULLDOG

I don't like carrots.


----------



## Pogo

G.T. said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I peel my carrots. But as an aside, why did the internet make everyone such a hoity toity fuckin food expert/critic? Bo0o0o. Know whats tasty? Kraft mac and cheese mudda sukka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meh -- it's just here because _somebody _made the claim "most people peel their carrots".  I never even heard of the concept.
> 
> But since you bring it up ---- do you peel your mac and cheese?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can tell you why I do it. The cracks and crevices maintain their dirt after washing. And me personally? Im not a Grettel about a little speck of dirt, but when you're feeding others its a lil less presentable. Also dirt can hold pesticides perhaps, albeit Im not about to study that part and determine if its fact...not even a simple google.
Click to expand...


Dirt is good for ya.  Where do you think you get yer minerals from?

If there be pesticides (arrr) then you're getting your carrots from the wrong place.  And it's going to be in the system of the vegetable anyway, not just on the surface.


----------



## ChrisL

Pogo said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I peel my carrots. But as an aside, why did the internet make everyone such a hoity toity fuckin food expert/critic? Bo0o0o. Know whats tasty? Kraft mac and cheese mudda sukka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meh -- it's just here because _somebody _made the claim "most people peel their carrots".  I never even heard of the concept.
> 
> But since you bring it up ---- do you peel your mac and cheese?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can tell you why I do it. The cracks and crevices maintain their dirt after washing. And me personally? Im not a Grettel about a little speck of dirt, but when you're feeding others its a lil less presentable. Also dirt can hold pesticides perhaps, albeit Im not about to study that part and determine if its fact...not even a simple google.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dirt is good for ya.  Where do you think you get yer minerals from?
Click to expand...


God made dirt, and dirt don't hurt, amirite?


----------



## Pogo

ChrisL said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You see that rough looking stuff on the outside, and the little "hairs?"  That is called the "skin."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dat ain't no "skin".  Skin is a separate entity that can be separated from the body.
> 
> Hairs get shaved, not "peeled".
> 
> These are "skins", although not completely separated:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​What you're calling "rough looking stuff" is simply the natural texture.  I think what you're talking about here is a hand version of turning carrots on a lathe into "baby" carrots.  You're just _smoothing_ them, not skinning them.
> 
> Not that that should affect the poll question, which could read, "do you 'peel' or shave carrots"...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is still a skin.  It is just a thin skin.  It is a skin on the outside of the carrot to protect it, like anything else, sweetie.
Click to expand...


Heh heh noooooo don't think so.  Those "hairs" are wannabe roots, and they don't seem "protected" from wanting to be roots.


----------



## irosie91

to peel or not to peel depends on  CARROT STATUS------a nice smooth carrot-----IMHO---need only be scrubbed with a plastic scrubee   ------but a raunchy looking
carrot with deep crevices-------gets my ----PEELER-------of which I have a few-----one
is an actual potato gadget which PEELS---deep----another is a very superficial thing which cannot quite make it on a potato.    The superficial thing is adequate on
borderline  raunchy carrots.    The very superficial carrot layer can be a bit bitter


----------



## ChrisL

Pogo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You see that rough looking stuff on the outside, and the little "hairs?"  That is called the "skin."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dat ain't no "skin".  Skin is a separate entity that can be separated from the body.
> 
> Hairs get shaved, not "peeled".
> 
> These are "skins", although not completely separated:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​What you're calling "rough looking stuff" is simply the natural texture.  I think what you're talking about here is a hand version of turning carrots on a lathe into "baby" carrots.  You're just _smoothing_ them, not skinning them.
> 
> Not that that should affect the poll question, which could read, "do you 'peel' or shave carrots"...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is still a skin.  It is just a thin skin.  It is a skin on the outside of the carrot to protect it, like anything else, sweetie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Heh heh noooooo don't think so.  Those "hairs" are wannabe roots, and they don't seem "protected" from wanting to be roots.
Click to expand...


No, not the hairs but the skin.


----------



## G.T.

Pogo said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I peel my carrots. But as an aside, why did the internet make everyone such a hoity toity fuckin food expert/critic? Bo0o0o. Know whats tasty? Kraft mac and cheese mudda sukka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meh -- it's just here because _somebody _made the claim "most people peel their carrots".  I never even heard of the concept.
> 
> But since you bring it up ---- do you peel your mac and cheese?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can tell you why I do it. The cracks and crevices maintain their dirt after washing. And me personally? Im not a Grettel about a little speck of dirt, but when you're feeding others its a lil less presentable. Also dirt can hold pesticides perhaps, albeit Im not about to study that part and determine if its fact...not even a simple google.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dirt is good for ya.  Where do you think you get yer minerals from?
Click to expand...

I know not to be afraid of dirt my American Carrot Ninja Warrior. Its just not a very appetizing thought for a classy dinner party that we all now have now that the internet made us all Iron Chefs. Presentation is like 1/3 my score broski, are you trying to sabotage a hoe? Ms. Kora & Mr. Flay are stfh.


----------



## ChrisL

irosie91 said:


> to peel or not to peel depends on  CARROT STATUS------a nice smooth carrot-----IMHO---need only be scrubbed with a plastic scrubee   ------but a raunchy looking
> carrot with deep crevices-------gets my ----PEELER-------of which I have a few-----one
> is an actual potato gadget which PEELS---deep----another is a very superficial thing which cannot quite make it on a potato.    The superficial thing is adequate on
> borderline  raunchy carrots.    The very superficial carrot layer can be a bit bitter



I agree.  I taste a bitterness from the carrot skin as well.  Maybe if you are just cooking them, it's not a big deal, but if eating them raw, I prefer them skinned.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Pogo said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I peel my carrots. But as an aside, why did the internet make everyone such a hoity toity fuckin food expert/critic? Bo0o0o. Know whats tasty? Kraft mac and cheese mudda sukka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meh -- it's just here because _somebody _made the claim "most people peel their carrots".  I never even heard of the concept.
> 
> But since you bring it up ---- do you peel your mac and cheese?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can tell you why I do it. The cracks and crevices maintain their dirt after washing. And me personally? Im not a Grettel about a little speck of dirt, but when you're feeding others its a lil less presentable. Also dirt can hold pesticides perhaps, albeit Im not about to study that part and determine if its fact...not even a simple google.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dirt is good for ya.  Where do you think you get yer minerals from?
> 
> If there be pesticides (arrr) then you're getting your carrots from the wrong place.
Click to expand...



Jars


----------



## G.T.

irosie91 said:


> to peel or not to peel depends on  CARROT STATUS------a nice smooth carrot-----IMHO---need only be scrubbed with a plastic scrubee   ------but a raunchy looking
> carrot with deep crevices-------gets my ----PEELER-------of which I have a few-----one
> is an actual potato gadget which PEELS---deep----another is a very superficial thing which cannot quite make it on a potato.    The superficial thing is adequate on
> borderline  raunchy carrots.    The very superficial carrot layer can be a bit bitter


Shoot me and my wife in our faces if we have a plastic scrubby in the kitchen for our veggies....omfg.


----------



## irosie91

G.T. said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> to peel or not to peel depends on  CARROT STATUS------a nice smooth carrot-----IMHO---need only be scrubbed with a plastic scrubee   ------but a raunchy looking
> carrot with deep crevices-------gets my ----PEELER-------of which I have a few-----one
> is an actual potato gadget which PEELS---deep----another is a very superficial thing which cannot quite make it on a potato.    The superficial thing is adequate on
> borderline  raunchy carrots.    The very superficial carrot layer can be a bit bitter
> 
> 
> 
> Shoot me and my wife in our faces if we have a plastic scrubby in the kitchen for our veggies....omfg.
Click to expand...


no plastic scrubee?    -------I will help-------the plastic net onion bag-----the fine ones----
sometimes you get oranges in them.  ---------swish them around a bit in hot soapy water with a few drops of bleach------BUNCH-'EM up ------dats da scrubee


----------



## G.T.

irosie91 said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> to peel or not to peel depends on  CARROT STATUS------a nice smooth carrot-----IMHO---need only be scrubbed with a plastic scrubee   ------but a raunchy looking
> carrot with deep crevices-------gets my ----PEELER-------of which I have a few-----one
> is an actual potato gadget which PEELS---deep----another is a very superficial thing which cannot quite make it on a potato.    The superficial thing is adequate on
> borderline  raunchy carrots.    The very superficial carrot layer can be a bit bitter
> 
> 
> 
> Shoot me and my wife in our faces if we have a plastic scrubby in the kitchen for our veggies....omfg.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no plastic scrubee?    -------I will help-------the plastic net onion bag-----the fine ones----
> sometimes you get oranges in them.  ---------swish them around a bit in hot soapy water with a few drops of bleach------BUNCH-'EM up ------dats da scrubee
Click to expand...

Nah my hands and water will do just fine. Lol plastic scrubby. Are WE ALL CLASICALLY TRAINED FRENCH CHEF DE CUISINES NOW! LOL ARE WE ALL!!!


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Pogo said:


> I've never even heard of this but the statement was boldly made that "most people peel their carrots".



Yes, a lot of people do this.  I've never understood the reasoning for it.  I don't even peel kiwis. I eat them skin and all.


----------



## Pogo

irosie91 said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> to peel or not to peel depends on  CARROT STATUS------a nice smooth carrot-----IMHO---need only be scrubbed with a plastic scrubee   ------but a raunchy looking
> carrot with deep crevices-------gets my ----PEELER-------of which I have a few-----one
> is an actual potato gadget which PEELS---deep----another is a very superficial thing which cannot quite make it on a potato.    The superficial thing is adequate on
> borderline  raunchy carrots.    The very superficial carrot layer can be a bit bitter
> 
> 
> 
> Shoot me and my wife in our faces if we have a plastic scrubby in the kitchen for our veggies....omfg.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no plastic scrubee?    -------I will help-------the plastic net onion bag-----the fine ones----
> sometimes you get oranges in them.  ---------swish them around a bit in hot soapy water with a few drops of bleach------BUNCH-'EM up ------dats da scrubee
Click to expand...


I just use a vegetable brush with a citrus-based organic spray cleaner.

And just for the record, "vegetable brush" was a concept I never heard of growing up.  That came later.


----------



## ChrisL

I just rinse veggies under cold water and rub them with my hands.  I don't have a scrubby thing.  I used to have one but I rarely used it because my hands and fingers work better to get into crevices and such to get the dirt out.  Then I peel them and cut them.  That is usually how I prepare veggies.  If I cook them, I usually keep it simple and just my carrots into coins and add butter or I mash them and add butter.  That is pretty much how I prepare most of my cooked veggies.  Lately I've gotten into steaming them instead of boiling them because I've read that boiling takes out a lot of the nutrients.  

I remember hearing at one point that microwaving your veggies took out nutrients, but lately I've been reading the opposite, that it actually is better to cook your veggies in a microwave because of the shorter heating time, and they maintain more nutritional value.  I rarely use my microwave though.  It is mostly for just warming things up in my house.  

Microwave cooking and nutrition - Harvard Health


----------



## G.T.

I used to eat Starbursts with the wrapper on. Thats like not peeling a kiwi, to me. 

Speaking of awesome chefs. I was very high once when I was like 25mebbe.......and it was like 1am. I took strawberry poptarts and dipped them into melted nacho cheese and my mouth somehow came, in itself. 

Ahh. Merikka. Surprised Im as fit as I am, all that temptation out there. Bacon crumbled into half baked ben and jerrys is on my to dont list.


----------



## G.T.

"That came later"

Thats what she said. Dundun, tshhhhhh


----------



## Pogo

G.T. said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> to peel or not to peel depends on  CARROT STATUS------a nice smooth carrot-----IMHO---need only be scrubbed with a plastic scrubee   ------but a raunchy looking
> carrot with deep crevices-------gets my ----PEELER-------of which I have a few-----one
> is an actual potato gadget which PEELS---deep----another is a very superficial thing which cannot quite make it on a potato.    The superficial thing is adequate on
> borderline  raunchy carrots.    The very superficial carrot layer can be a bit bitter
> 
> 
> 
> Shoot me and my wife in our faces if we have a plastic scrubby in the kitchen for our veggies....omfg.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no plastic scrubee?    -------I will help-------the plastic net onion bag-----the fine ones----
> sometimes you get oranges in them.  ---------swish them around a bit in hot soapy water with a few drops of bleach------BUNCH-'EM up ------dats da scrubee
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah my hands and water will do just fine. Lol plastic scrubby. Are WE ALL CLASICALLY TRAINED FRENCH CHEF DE CUISINES NOW! LOL ARE WE ALL!!!
Click to expand...


For a guy who peels his mac and cheese you sure are hung up on haute cuisine, Pierre.


----------



## Pogo

ChrisL said:


> I just rinse veggies under cold water and rub them with my hands.  I don't have a scrubby thing.  I used to have one but I rarely used it because my hands and fingers work better to get into crevices and such to get the dirt out.



That's disgusting.  You don't know where that hand has been.


----------



## Gracie

Pogo said:


> I've never even heard of this but the statement was boldly made that "most people peel their carrots".
> Let's find out.
> 
> Note for the guys: "Peel" not "wax".


I peel for me and hubby. I don't peel for the dogs chicken stew.


----------



## Pogo

ChrisL said:


> I remember hearing at one point that microwaving your veggies took out nutrients, but lately I've been reading the opposite, that it actually is better to cook your veggies in a microwave because of the shorter heating time, and they maintain more nutritional value. I rarely use my microwave though. It is mostly for just warming things up in my house.



I've never even used a microwave.  Ever.  Wouldn't even know how to run one.


----------



## G.T.

Pogo said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> to peel or not to peel depends on  CARROT STATUS------a nice smooth carrot-----IMHO---need only be scrubbed with a plastic scrubee   ------but a raunchy looking
> carrot with deep crevices-------gets my ----PEELER-------of which I have a few-----one
> is an actual potato gadget which PEELS---deep----another is a very superficial thing which cannot quite make it on a potato.    The superficial thing is adequate on
> borderline  raunchy carrots.    The very superficial carrot layer can be a bit bitter
> 
> 
> 
> Shoot me and my wife in our faces if we have a plastic scrubby in the kitchen for our veggies....omfg.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no plastic scrubee?    -------I will help-------the plastic net onion bag-----the fine ones----
> sometimes you get oranges in them.  ---------swish them around a bit in hot soapy water with a few drops of bleach------BUNCH-'EM up ------dats da scrubee
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah my hands and water will do just fine. Lol plastic scrubby. Are WE ALL CLASICALLY TRAINED FRENCH CHEF DE CUISINES NOW! LOL ARE WE ALL!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For a guy who peels his mac and cheese you sure are hung up on haute cuisine, Pierre.
Click to expand...

My actual real homemade mac is very good though, to be real for a moment. I get panties thrown at me after dinner, male and female. And goldfish


----------



## BULLDOG

Pogo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just rinse veggies under cold water and rub them with my hands.  I don't have a scrubby thing.  I used to have one but I rarely used it because my hands and fingers work better to get into crevices and such to get the dirt out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's disgusting.  You don't know where that hand has been.
Click to expand...



What I can tell about ChrisL, I'm pretty sure where that hand has been.


----------



## ChrisL

Pogo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just rinse veggies under cold water and rub them with my hands.  I don't have a scrubby thing.  I used to have one but I rarely used it because my hands and fingers work better to get into crevices and such to get the dirt out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's disgusting.  You don't know where that hand has been.
Click to expand...


Well they haven't been on you!


----------



## G.T.

Pogo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I remember hearing at one point that microwaving your veggies took out nutrients, but lately I've been reading the opposite, that it actually is better to cook your veggies in a microwave because of the shorter heating time, and they maintain more nutritional value. I rarely use my microwave though. It is mostly for just warming things up in my house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never even used a microwave.  Ever.  Wouldn't even know how to run one.
Click to expand...

Youre missing out man. Steam in bag veggies for dinners on the run, my vitals vs. My hectic schedule are finally at a balance.


----------



## ChrisL

BULLDOG said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just rinse veggies under cold water and rub them with my hands.  I don't have a scrubby thing.  I used to have one but I rarely used it because my hands and fingers work better to get into crevices and such to get the dirt out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's disgusting.  You don't know where that hand has been.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What I can tell about ChrisL, I'm pretty sure where that hand has been.
Click to expand...


Oh?  And what can you "tell" about me?    Silly old man, if you don't have anything to add to the discussion, go away!  Nobody really cares about your silly old opinion!


----------



## ChrisL

BULLDOG said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just rinse veggies under cold water and rub them with my hands.  I don't have a scrubby thing.  I used to have one but I rarely used it because my hands and fingers work better to get into crevices and such to get the dirt out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's disgusting.  You don't know where that hand has been.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What I can tell about ChrisL, I'm pretty sure where that hand has been.
Click to expand...


What I can tell about you is that nobody has had their hands on you because that would be revolting.


----------



## ChrisL

I use a steamer pot to steam my veggies on the stove top.  I don't really like microwave cooking much.    Sometimes the veggies get overcooked I think.  I actually enjoy cooking so I don't mind cooking on the stove or in the oven at all.


----------



## BULLDOG

ChrisL said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just rinse veggies under cold water and rub them with my hands.  I don't have a scrubby thing.  I used to have one but I rarely used it because my hands and fingers work better to get into crevices and such to get the dirt out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's disgusting.  You don't know where that hand has been.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What I can tell about ChrisL, I'm pretty sure where that hand has been.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I can tell about you is that nobody has had their hands on you because that would be revolting.
Click to expand...



Don't get your panties in a knot.


----------



## ChrisL

BULLDOG said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just rinse veggies under cold water and rub them with my hands.  I don't have a scrubby thing.  I used to have one but I rarely used it because my hands and fingers work better to get into crevices and such to get the dirt out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's disgusting.  You don't know where that hand has been.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What I can tell about ChrisL, I'm pretty sure where that hand has been.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I can tell about you is that nobody has had their hands on you because that would be revolting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't get your panties in a knot.
Click to expand...


Go take a long walk off a short pier and do everyone a favor please.  Thanks for your cooperation.  I can do without your tard comments where you try to insult other people.


----------



## Pogo

G.T. said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I remember hearing at one point that microwaving your veggies took out nutrients, but lately I've been reading the opposite, that it actually is better to cook your veggies in a microwave because of the shorter heating time, and they maintain more nutritional value. I rarely use my microwave though. It is mostly for just warming things up in my house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never even used a microwave.  Ever.  Wouldn't even know how to run one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre missing out man. Steam in bag veggies for dinners on the run, my vitals vs. My hectic schedule are finally at a balance.
Click to expand...


I like my veggies raw.  Or if they have to be cooked, steamed.

A restaurant in N'awlins has a dish I love called "sauteed vegetable plate", with eggplant, zucchini, onion, carrot, bell peps, cauliflower, broccoli and yellow basmati rice topped with mozarella and feta and baked.  I've been making it with steamed instead of stir-fried veggies.  Comes out pretty good.


----------



## G.T.

Theres mixed info regarding the nutrients in veggies and cooking them. Im not jokeyjoke Bob for a moment, Im actually qualified to discuss these things bereave meh. 

Broccoli, I buy the steam in bag stuff and cook it for 1.5 mins less than instructed (so 3mins), and take the end game and use it in my magic bullet. Immulsified. Thats how I injest my vegetables. No more enjoyment in food for me. Its fuel for the machine period end of. And thats life.


----------



## ChrisL

Pogo said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I remember hearing at one point that microwaving your veggies took out nutrients, but lately I've been reading the opposite, that it actually is better to cook your veggies in a microwave because of the shorter heating time, and they maintain more nutritional value. I rarely use my microwave though. It is mostly for just warming things up in my house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never even used a microwave.  Ever.  Wouldn't even know how to run one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre missing out man. Steam in bag veggies for dinners on the run, my vitals vs. My hectic schedule are finally at a balance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like my veggies raw.  Or if they have to be cooked, steamed.
> 
> A restaurant in N'awlins has a dish I love called "sauteed vegetable plate", with eggplant, zucchini, onion, carrot, bell peps, cauliflower, broccoli and yellow basmati rice topped with mozarella and feta and baked.  I've been making it with steamed instead of stir-fried veggies.  Comes out pretty good.
Click to expand...


I prefer peas raw.  When I was a little girl, my parents had a garden in the backyard and tons of peas.  I would sneak peas all the time out of the garden.  They are SO good when they are raw and fresh.  So sweet and delicious.  Yum!  So much better than frozen or canned.


----------



## BULLDOG

ChrisL said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just rinse veggies under cold water and rub them with my hands.  I don't have a scrubby thing.  I used to have one but I rarely used it because my hands and fingers work better to get into crevices and such to get the dirt out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's disgusting.  You don't know where that hand has been.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What I can tell about ChrisL, I'm pretty sure where that hand has been.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I can tell about you is that nobody has had their hands on you because that would be revolting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't get your panties in a knot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go take a long walk off a short pier and do everyone a favor please.  Thanks for your cooperation.  I can do without your tard comments where you try to insult other people.
Click to expand...



Yes mistress. I'll try to do better. Just don't hit me with that whip again


----------



## ChrisL

BULLDOG said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's disgusting.  You don't know where that hand has been.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I can tell about ChrisL, I'm pretty sure where that hand has been.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I can tell about you is that nobody has had their hands on you because that would be revolting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't get your panties in a knot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go take a long walk off a short pier and do everyone a favor please.  Thanks for your cooperation.  I can do without your tard comments where you try to insult other people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes mistress. I'll try to do better. Just don't hit me with that whip again
Click to expand...


I'll just kill you instead.


----------



## G.T.

Also theres mixed info on flash frozen vs. Fresh. I tip my hand towards flash frozen, as freshER, believe it or not. Grain of salt people.


----------



## Gracie

I love raw mushrooms. Fresh plucked, washed in cold water really well, salted, plop in the mouth! Or sliced and put in a salad. No cooked shrooms, please. Ick. Same with carrots. RAW! Dipped in low fat ranch dressing. YUM!
I also like those little mini red/yellow/orange peppers, sliced green/pimento olives, lightly cooked in Smart Balance, then poured over gluten free pizza and sprinkled with turkey bacon. Or, a gluten free flour tortilla and rolled up as a burrito.


----------



## Gracie

Mostly, I get my veggie needs from V8 Infusion. For vitamins and minerals...Ensure does the trick. If I feel the need for protein....poached egg on toast with the crust cut off. That's about what I eat every day. No more big meals any more. No need for it.


----------



## BULLDOG

ChrisL said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I can tell about ChrisL, I'm pretty sure where that hand has been.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I can tell about you is that nobody has had their hands on you because that would be revolting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't get your panties in a knot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go take a long walk off a short pier and do everyone a favor please.  Thanks for your cooperation.  I can do without your tard comments where you try to insult other people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes mistress. I'll try to do better. Just don't hit me with that whip again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll just kill you instead.
Click to expand...



You know I love it when you talk tough like that.


----------



## mdk

This thread isn't as sexy as the title suggests.


----------



## ChrisL

Hey Pogo!


----------



## G.T.

My scummy uncle once told me.... the fastest way to a mans heart is NOT through the stomach. 

Its through a vagina. 

And the fastest way to a womans heart..   its a tie between oral and.......through a vagina. 

BUT hes a fuckin dirtball. And I believe in love and romance and all thiS nonsense. So to peel a carrot not to peel a carrot? Base it on how Hipster she acts about oh organic this and farm fresh that. The more likely to have hairy underarms? Naw dont peel them fuckers.. shit do not even wash them.


----------



## ChesBayJJ

Scrub em, no need to peel em.


----------



## ChrisL

If you are going to serve your carrots raw on a platter, it is probably best and most appetizing to peel them and cut them into sticks.  I also do a little peeling of my broccoli stems.  I make a broccoli, ham and cheese soup and it is actually better with the stems and if you shave them down a little, they are more tender and not stringy in texture.


----------



## Pogo

ChrisL said:


> Hey Pogo!



I can't believe I'm the only sane head who voted for "are you insane? carrots have no skin".  And yet no one can show me any documentation of this ....... "carrot skin".  Which is in the same category as automotive "blinker fluid".

I'm tellin' ya, if these poll results don't improve I'm takin' it to the Supreme Court.


----------



## Arianrhod

Buy them loose and scrub the hell out of them, but don't peel them.


----------



## Iceweasel

I don't peel taters or carrots. Or anything except cucumber, avocado, onion, garlic, that I can think of. I scrub them clean. Carrots normally go through the juicer.


----------



## playtime

most of the vitamins are in the skin/peels of veggies & fruits.


----------



## playtime

Iceweasel said:


> I don't peel taters or carrots. Or anything except cucumber, avocado, onion, garlic, that I can think of. I scrub them clean. Carrots normally go through the juicer.



small pickling cukes are thin skinned & don't require peeling or are waxed like  regular  salad cukes & has veryfew seeds.


----------



## Kat

I do only if they have a peel.


----------



## Granny

Lord ... please help me.  Although, this is mercifully not a political thread. I wash my vegetables very carefully.  I do not peel my carrots or, in most cases, my potatoes.  If I make mashed potatoes, I do peel before cooking and if I'm doing sweet potatoes I cook with skins on but don't eat the skins. There are nutrients in skins.


----------



## Wyatt earp

Pogo said:


> I've never even heard of this but the statement was boldly made that "most people peel their carrots".
> Let's find out.
> 
> Note for the guys: "Peel" not "wax".




Peel carrots ? Learn something new every day, also found out recently potatoes are in Fridos corn chips for some reason.


----------



## Muhammed

I always peel the skin of carrots. 

And BTW pogo, all vegetables have a skin.


----------



## ChrisL

Still winning, I see.


----------



## Syriusly

Pogo said:


> I've never even heard of this but the statement was boldly made that "most people peel their carrots".
> Let's find out.
> 
> Note for the guys: "Peel" not "wax".



I usually peel carrots- but not always. 

Depends on the condition of the carrots, and what I am doing with them.


----------



## ChrisL

Too bad we can't see the results.  I'd like to see the names of the assholes who do not peel their carrots.


----------



## TNHarley

I only peel when I am eating them raw.


----------



## G.T.

TNHarley said:


> I only peel when I am eating them raw.


you dirty little boy


----------



## Pogo

ChrisL said:


> Too bad we can't see the results.  I'd like to see the names of the assholes who do not peel their carrots.



Filtering dinner invitations are we?

Well I'm not in a closet -- I proudly voted that carrots have no skin.  Which, since they actually don't, makes ALL the votes into a "no", since you can't "peel" a peel that isn't there.

So there.


----------



## Pogo

Muhammed said:


> I always peel the skin of carrots.
> 
> And BTW pogo, all vegetables have a skin.



Still waiting for somebody to post a picture of a "carrot skin". 
Rotsa ruck.

Wait --- is that where condoms come from?


----------



## Pogo

Kat said:


> I do only if they have a peel.



Exactly, me too.  I'm up to a lifetime total of ..... almost one.


----------



## G.T.

Peel a layer not peel a peel, in this case. But rock on to all my fellow Chefs out there. Remember me when you win chopped, too, Pogo ....ill be cursing that Scott Conant or whatever his name is jerkoff when hes making snivelly comments at your obviously through the television scrumptious dish. Fuck that guy with his black hair but ginger beard. Thinks hes freestyling his chia.


----------



## Muhammed

Pogo said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> I always peel the skin of carrots.
> 
> And BTW pogo, all vegetables have a skin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting for somebody to post a picture of a "carrot skin".
> Rotsa ruck.
> 
> Wait --- is that where condoms come from?
Click to expand...

Somebody already showed you a picture.

Who was your biology teacher in school? I want to know because I'd like to smack them upside the head for not teaching you that all plants have an epidermis, which is colloquially known as a "skin".


----------



## Pogo

G.T. said:


> Peel a layer not peel a peel, in this case.



Ah, well that would be _shaving_, not "peeling".  Already made that point.

I didn't quote the rest of this post since I couldn't make any sense out of it.  Looks like it ran through a juicer.


----------



## Pogo

Muhammed said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> I always peel the skin of carrots.
> 
> And BTW pogo, all vegetables have a skin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting for somebody to post a picture of a "carrot skin".
> Rotsa ruck.
> 
> Wait --- is that where condoms come from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Somebody already showed you a picture.
> 
> Who was your biology teacher is school? I want to know because I'd like to smack them upside the head for not teaching you that all plants have an epidermis.
Click to expand...


Who was my biology teacher is school?  I don't remember but I do remember English.


----------



## G.T.

Pogo said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Peel a layer not peel a peel, in this case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, well that would be _shaving_, not "peeling".  Already made that point.
> 
> I didn't quote the rest of this post since I couldn't make any sense out of it.  Looks like it ran through a juicer.
Click to expand...

That quibble of minutia is crying over spilled milk, you're better than that, Ive seen it! But yea, when fly by posting I'm quite guilty of omitting pause breaks. Its an acquired taste to read me when I'm being flippant. You'll swallow me soon.


----------



## Pogo

G.T. said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Peel a layer not peel a peel, in this case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, well that would be _shaving_, not "peeling".  Already made that point.
> 
> I didn't quote the rest of this post since I couldn't make any sense out of it.  Looks like it ran through a juicer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That quibble of minutia is crying over spilled milk, you're better than that, Ive seen it! But yea, when fly by posting I'm quite guilty of omitting pause breaks. Its an acquired taste to read me when I'm being flippant. You'll swallow me soon.
Click to expand...




No I wouldn't bet the house on that.


----------



## G.T.

Pogo said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Peel a layer not peel a peel, in this case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, well that would be _shaving_, not "peeling".  Already made that point.
> 
> I didn't quote the rest of this post since I couldn't make any sense out of it.  Looks like it ran through a juicer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That quibble of minutia is crying over spilled milk, you're better than that, Ive seen it! But yea, when fly by posting I'm quite guilty of omitting pause breaks. Its an acquired taste to read me when I'm being flippant. You'll swallow me soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I wouldn't bet the house on that.
Click to expand...

Its a rustic nutty taste. Lol. Kay, I'll stop. Also, I'll add my pause breaks for you going forward - I'z sorry Pogo.


----------



## Pogo

G.T. said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Peel a layer not peel a peel, in this case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, well that would be _shaving_, not "peeling".  Already made that point.
> 
> I didn't quote the rest of this post since I couldn't make any sense out of it.  Looks like it ran through a juicer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That quibble of minutia is crying over spilled milk, you're better than that, Ive seen it! But yea, when fly by posting I'm quite guilty of omitting pause breaks. Its an acquired taste to read me when I'm being flippant. You'll swallow me soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I wouldn't bet the house on that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its a rustic nutty taste. Lol. Kay, I'll stop. Also, I'll add my pause breaks for you going forward - I'z sorry Pogo.
Click to expand...


I can navigate sentences that miss a period it's them references to TV and ginger beards that throws me off


----------



## G.T.

Pogo said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Peel a layer not peel a peel, in this case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, well that would be _shaving_, not "peeling".  Already made that point.
> 
> I didn't quote the rest of this post since I couldn't make any sense out of it.  Looks like it ran through a juicer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That quibble of minutia is crying over spilled milk, you're better than that, Ive seen it! But yea, when fly by posting I'm quite guilty of omitting pause breaks. Its an acquired taste to read me when I'm being flippant. You'll swallow me soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I wouldn't bet the house on that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its a rustic nutty taste. Lol. Kay, I'll stop. Also, I'll add my pause breaks for you going forward - I'z sorry Pogo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can navigate sentences that miss a period it's them references to TV and ginger beards that throws me off
Click to expand...

Chopped is a cooking competition show. Scott plays up being the "heel" judge, a lot of the time. The dick.


----------



## playtime




----------



## ChrisL

playtime said:


>



It's no myth that rabbits really, really LOVE carrots.  Carrots are my rabbit's favorite food!


----------



## ChrisL

Pogo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad we can't see the results.  I'd like to see the names of the assholes who do not peel their carrots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Filtering dinner invitations are we?
> 
> Well I'm not in a closet -- I proudly voted that carrots have no skin.  Which, since they actually don't, makes ALL the votes into a "no", since you can't "peel" a peel that isn't there.
> 
> So there.
Click to expand...


There is a peel though.    You can see it on the carrot, Pogo.  It is just a thinner skin than would be on some other veggies. ALL veggies and fruits have a skin.


----------



## ChrisL

Pogo ~ 58.8% of people agree that peeling carrots is best.


----------



## irosie91

ChrisL said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad we can't see the results.  I'd like to see the names of the assholes who do not peel their carrots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Filtering dinner invitations are we?
> 
> Well I'm not in a closet -- I proudly voted that carrots have no skin.  Which, since they actually don't, makes ALL the votes into a "no", since you can't "peel" a peel that isn't there.
> 
> So there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is a peel though.    You can see it on the carrot, Pogo.  It is just a thinner skin than would be on some other veggies. ALL veggies and fruits have a skin.
Click to expand...


not exactly------a CARROT is A ROOT-----it is not a peach or an apple.  or even a rhizome like ginger-----it is a ROOT-----a potato is a tuber---not exactly a root---more like a stem or rhizome.    I am not sure that ROOTS  have  what can be called a SKIN  --------ginger is a rhizome----it does seem to have an outer skin like coat as do the tubers POTATOES.    The stuff I peel off of carrots or scrub off-----are rootlets with------some scum stuck on them.       Ask me human anatomy------I am a bit rusty on BOTANY.     The green top of the carrot is-----the  "VEGETABLE"-----related to parsley-----fuzzy green stuff.    A potato has veggie on top------as does a beet and a turnip.       I am not sure what an onion is


----------



## playtime




----------



## Pogo

ChrisL said:


> Pogo ~ 58.8% of people agree that peeling carrots is best.



Actually IIRC what you said was that "everybody peels carrots".  58.8% would not seem to be quite "everybody".  Even that surprises me though, since until you brought it up I never even heard of such a thing.




---- even if they _did_ have a skin you could "peel".


----------



## Pogo

versus....





​


----------



## ChrisL

Pogo said:


> versus....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Hmm.  What does THIS say?    I believe it is referring to the carrot *skin*.  

Should Carrots Be Peeled or Are They More Nutritious With the Peel Left On? | LIVESTRONG.COM

Many of a carrot's nutrients are found in the *skin *and immediately beneath it


----------



## Pogo

ChrisL said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> versus....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm.  What does THIS say?    I believe it is referring to the carrot *skin*.
> 
> Should Carrots Be Peeled or Are They More Nutritious With the Peel Left On? | LIVESTRONG.COM
> 
> Many of a carrot's nutrients are found in the *skin *and immediately beneath it
Click to expand...


_WHAT?? _ Someone was wrong on the internet?  Stop da pressis!


----------



## playtime




----------

